# good treat to use?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

When they're young, their bellies can be sensitive to the hot dogs and other human treats. I'd use kibble, hard treats, and Zuke's Mini's. After a few weeks, you can begin to introduce the goodies like hot dogs, cheese, Ziwi Peak jerky, Cloud Star Chewies, Wellness Puppy, etc.

ETA: I used the Wellness Just for Puppy treats from the beginning. They could be torn into small pieces. They didn't give any GI upset.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ What Carolina Casey said about sensitive puppy stomachs.

Also, for training you want to use treats you can break apart into teeny pieces. Otherwise you might be in class and wating for your dog to nom down the last treat when everyone else in class is already moving again. 

For later on in your training when you might want to use readily available human type foods - 

I think hot dogs are disgusting and won't touch them, but recently discovered that stick cheese works really good in a pinch (I didn't have treats and had to go to class). I just chopped it up into little itty bitty pieces and stuck in a plastic bag. It worked great.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

We started using Zuke's minis when Obie was 9 weeks old. You will go through them FAST if you do a lot of training, but it is TOTALLY worth it for the rewards you will get with all of the training.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken breast cut into really small pieces!


----------

